# Old guy, never give up



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't how long this thread will last and yes I will say it is my way of finding out if there is any new blood to join us in the Healthy Living Group.

Not that I'm exclusively targeting only older males (not an attempt to age or gender discriminate), but it is the demographic I understand the most (I are one  ). A positive thread and an encouraging thread is what I want to present. There have been others in the past, but seem too far down the page in this forum to discover. 

I have always since my teen years kept an active lifestyle. I can't say I was always healthy in what I put in my body, but I stayed active except for the lost decade, 35 - 45. Wow, I put on a lot of weight during that time period and felt crappy. I worked hard to bring myself back from the "walking and talking dead". Now at 54, I feel stronger and more alive than I have in almost two decades. Age no longer defines me, my limits seem to constantly push the ceiling higher. 

If you are struggling to recover your health, join in. And, those that contribute back, I ask, please be positive and encouraging. It makes no difference of your starting point, just be ready to get up, get out there and move. You also can no longer ignore that which you put into your body. Age has little forgiveness in this area, just a point of experience. 

Give me your older, heavier, but motivated, and I hope to help and encourage you to be a better you, physically and mentally. 

If you have any underlying conditions, please check with your physician first to find your level of fitness start level.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm right there with you, Iaika. I'm 50 right now and I'm still in reasonably decent shape and I'm trying my darndest to stay that way. The biggest change for me has been that I'm trying to get into running now, because that's my wife's preferred method of exercise and it's something we can do together.

I've always hated running, but I'm really surprised that it seems like it's actually improving a chronically bad lower back. I always maintained I didn't want to run because it would exacerbate my back pain, but that's not happening. If anything, running is making my back stronger. Who knew?


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

As soon as someone helps me get unstuck from the golden arches by greasing my sides and waving a twinkie in front of my face, I'll join a Paleo and Cross Fit group.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> As soon as someone helps me *get unstuck from the golden arches *by greasing my sides and waving a twinkie in front of my face, I'll join a Paleo and Cross Fit group.



http://youtu.be/inD03p7FAZw


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm still reffing football after 36 years as a 62 year old kid, who keeps himself in reasonably good physical shape. So to help keep me staying fit for that venue, then I'm game!*


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Right now, I'm doing some off-season training in the weight room with my son, the football/basketball player. He said the other day this is the off-season dad... My response, don't you ask me how many reps, because you don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*Eating a Dozen Krispy Kreme Glazed Donuts in 45 Seconds!| Furious Pete*


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Weightlifting is a stable diet for me. Melts fat. Guaranteed.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Q tip said:


> Weightlifting is a stable diet for me. Melts fat. Guaranteed.


Ketogenic or Low Carb?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

At age 52 I had to stop running due to arthritis pain in my knees. Too hard on the old bod. At the same time, I hooked up with fWW, who loves to bake stuff and feed people she loves. She also doesn't like the idea of me going to a gym; too many hardbodies there (even though she is one herself). Yet she's the one who strayed... but back to the theme.

I was at 10% body fat (as measured by the gym and by myself) and really felt good about life. Now I feel like a slug, although we do a hellacious walk whenever the weather permits. 

Weather permits ME to walk ANY time, but W has to go with me, and she retreats from wind, rain and snow. Years ago I bought lightweight waffle stompers so I could run in the snow. So I have some new obstacles to overcome. 

Tom Venuto is the one who educated me on diet (life change) and exercise. And I followed my progress like a science project, carefully documenting everything, following to see if I met my predictions, and it worked exactly as planned. So I know what to do, for myself; I just have blocks now to doing it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate going to gyms which is why I built one in my house. So I have a workout room at home equipped with a squat rack and all. My current goal, squat double my BW. I do a lot of aerobics, and other body training routines, burpees, pull-ups, etc. 

Last time I measured my bf% I was at 15%. Feels good to not carry around so much.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Try to maintain a strict diet... Somewhat low carb, but certainly within acceptable calorie counts. 

What I found out in the past is that my regular meals were never a problem, it was always the between meal snacks. Now I regulate the amounts as well as the type, nuts, dried fruits, fresh veggies, and green smoothies.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

You're eating complex carbs when you do eat carbs. Those take longer to digest, and like protein, will make you feel full longer. They also help inhibit spikes in insulin release, which simple carbs do like you're on an eating roller coaster. 

I'm a proponent of several smaller meals a day for the above reasons. But they have to all be balanced meals, not a candy bar that will spike insulin, and not pure protein. You need a macronutritional balance of carbs, fat and protein because your body needs all those things to function properly, clear down to the cellular level (which is where it all counts).


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

And total calorie count is impossible to ignore. If you exceed your base metabolic rate and eat more, you will gain, regardless of macronutrient balances. 

Your body is like a gas tank; put too much in and it will overflow.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I take my health and fitness very seriously. I'll check it out. Muchas gracias.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Ummm....How do you join the group, if I may ask? I don't see a "join" button anywhere.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Ummm....How do you join the group, if I may ask? I don't see a "join" button anywhere.



I will send you an invite as soon as I get back to my home computer. Tapatalk doesn't allow me to access TAM groups.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I will send you an invite as soon as I get back to my home computer. Tapatalk doesn't allow me to access TAM groups.


I'd also like to join the group, Ikaika.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> I'd also like to join the group, Ikaika.



Will send an invite


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jFyNGNl_POs


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/BDYWxvUOlSw


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

CT is 55 and he ain't giving up nor should you. That's right I'm talking to you


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

When i started losing weight i ate low carb. Then I ate low carb low fat. 

I run 3 days a week and lift weights 3 days a week. It's a tough balancing act to not over do it. I've hit plateaus a few times, but then i've lost 170+lbs. It's hard to put on muscle dropping so much, but i have. 

I eat once a day generally, though i do allow myself a snack sometimes. Sometimes i have to come back and eat a little more later on if i didn't get enough protein for the day. 

I've never eaten lunch during my life, or breakfast on a regular basis. I feel better when i don't. I've always worked out on an empty stomach, again, always felt better. Weight lifting days i make sure to eat a little more, running days i eat at a calorie deficit. (though most days i end up coming in at a deficit, i do try to about even it out on weight lifting days)

So basically i've been following an intermittent fasting diet since i was at least a teenager.

I'm 34 now, so i'm not in the club with the cool kids yet


----------

